# Was erwartet Ihr von einem  (WoW-) Forum?



## 11Raiden (17. August 2009)

So, da ja viele hier unzufrieden zu sein scheinen und sich auch manche Fragen: "Warum gibt es solche Threads" etc. ....

Ich für meinen Teil mag ein Forum, wo man sich konstruktiv miteinander austauschen kann und ich glaube nicht, das ich der einzige bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fragen, die ich mir stelle:
- Wenn keiner was postet, was liest man dann? NIX!
- Wer entscheidet, was sinnvoll ist und was nicht? Die MODS!

Bei manche Antworten und Threaderstellungen empfinde ich es auch ab und an als unsinnig und alt. Ich poste dann abrer nicht SuFU, weil:
a: ich selber damit nicht vollständig vernünftig umgehen kann
b: grundsätzlich unterstelle, das jeder die 1. und ggf. 2. Seite eines Unterforums liest um sich durch die Überschriften zu informieren, ob es etwas ähnliches gibt (so mache ich das oft)

Das heißt, wenn man eine andere Meinung hat muß man die nicht unbedingt kund tun, vor allem, wenn man jemanden anderen damit nicht unbednigt Blümchen vor die Nase hält.

Ich bin auch dafür, dass man jemanden auf dem rechten Weg bringt, aber bitte mit diplomatischen Geschick und nicht mit Wortgewalt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So da es spät ist überlasse euch mal das Feld und schaue, ob sich ein paar konstruktive Vorschläge einfinden.
Auf das wir das Forum bei Buffed.de noch besser machen, als es jetzt schon ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimby (17. August 2009)

ich erwarte,das unsinniges gesperrt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (17. August 2009)

Ein paar Sachen fallen mir spontan ein ... 

1. 
Nicht einfach drauflos posten, sondern sich erstmal umsehen ...

2. 
Das hängt mit dem 1. Punkt zusammen.
Ich würde an Buffeds Stelle mal die Standarteinstellung für die Suchfunktion ändern.
So wie sie momentan eingestellt ist, kann man ja nur schwer bishin gar nichts finden.
Sie müsste mal so eingestellt sein, daß in Topic-Titel gesucht wird - nicht im gesamten Text

3. 
Etwas mehr Bedacht, wie man einen Post verfasst (Schreibweise, Leserlichkeit, Wortwahl)

4. 
Bei so manchen Querschlägern hier sollte man mal wirklichen IP Bann benutzen - ja es geht auch permanent.

5. 
Nicht so viel Geweine und Besserwisserei wünsch ich mir hier - halt Oldscool Buffed eben...^^


.... ich weiß - selbst mit 40 noch so hohe Ansprüche ... ^^


greetz


----------



## Achanjiati (17. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> So, da ja viele hier unzufrieden zu sein scheinen und sich auch manche Fragen: "Warum gibt es solche Threads" etc. ....


Belege das wir unzufrieden mit dem Forum sind. Belege das nicht die Threads nerven und deren Ersteller, sondern das Forum. Ich bin mit dem Forum durchaus zufrieden, denke mir jedoch das einige Themenersteller das Gedaechtnis einer Fruchtfliege haben. Von denjenigen welcher sich hier erst zu Wort melden wenn ihr Account von den ach so boesen Account-Haeckern ihrem Zugriff per Account-Napping entzogen wurden mal ganz zu schweigen.

Zu Punkt b: Du verlangst du viel und wird definitiv nicht gelebt. Nicht bei so vielen Lesern. Darueber hinaus... schau dir einmal den Rest des Buffed-Forums an, jenes welches nicht WoW zum Thema hat.


----------



## Lobiño (17. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Die Fragen, die ich mir stelle:
> - Wenn keiner was postet, was liest man dann?
> - Wer entscheidet, wes sinnvoll ist und was nicht?



Du stellst rhetorische Fragen. Deine Fragen sind also eigentlisch schon klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HærDalis (17. August 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ein paar Sachen fallen mir spontan ein ...
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


damit es nicht zum fullquote wird den post eingekuerzt, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es trifft nur ziemlich genau den punkt! 
was ich meine, ich seh es genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was mir noch einfaellt,... ... ... 
die ganzen sinnbefreiten themen von div. merkwuerdigen usern 
sind ja schon anstrengend, wenn jedoch dann auch noch die 
"halbe" comm. meint diese fuettern zu muessen dann ist dies doch 
erbaerml.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kaum einer schafft es die te zu melden ohne seinen (dann auch noch 
off-topic )senf dazu abzugeben und sich somit auf die gleiche stufe zu 
stellen nur um ihren postcounter zu fuettern (wiesoauchimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
(ich wuerd die leute ja gleich mit (zumind. temporaer) bannen, damit sie zeit haben 
sich zu ueberlegen was sie bemaengeln und doch genauso handhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

MfG


----------



## _Yo_ (17. August 2009)

Wenn ich wirklich etwas wissen will gucke ich in den jeweiligen Unterforen.
Die allgemeinen Foren sind auch erst so zugespammed seid man sie auf der Startseite schon sieht (;

Somit schreibt jeder der mal kurz Aufmerksamkeit sucht in die Allgemeinen^^naja oder eben Leute die schnellstmöglich eine Antwort auf ihre Fragen wollen.


Ansich sehe ich das alles aber auch nicht dramatisch.

Ich meine mir kann es doch total egal sein wie zugespammed das Forum ist und wie unfreundlich man hier ist. Ich lese doch eh nur wenn mir eine Headline auffällt und die Infos die ich brauche finde ich trotzdem.


----------



## Fusssi (17. August 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> 1.
> Nicht einfach drauflos posten, sondern sich erstmal umsehen ...



^^ Ich hab noch nie nen Tread auf Buffed erstellt und trotz dem alles gefunden was ich gesucht habe. Und das war und ist ne menge.

Mit anderen Worten: Man muß nicht wegen jedem Unfug nen Thread auf machen, schon gar nicht um zu schreiben wie trostlos das eigene Leben ist seit Blizzard auch den Casuals Epics gibt.

B2t; Was ist gegen Wortgewalt einzuwenden? Besser als geflame und Besserwisserei!


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. August 2009)

zum Thema IP-Ban:

Dynamische IP's zu sperren ist total schwachsinnig. Dann loggt derjenige sich aus, wieder ein und schon hat er ne neue IP. Ein anderer, welcher unschuldig ist, bekommt dann seine IP und kann hier nix mehr machen.

Bei statischen IP's kann man schon sperren, doch wer hat denn privat eine statische IP?


----------



## Paradoxytas (17. August 2009)

B2t; Was ist gegen Wortgewalt einzuwenden? Besser als geflame und Besserwisserei!
[/quote]




Naja, in dem Wort Wortgewalt steckt das Wort Gewalt^^ also von dem her sollte und kann man schon was dagegen haben als gewaltfreier Wortjongleur^^


----------



## Cyl (17. August 2009)

Ich würde mir ein Forum ohne Postcounter wünschen. 
Dann würden zwar einige Ohren..ähh.. Postsammler aus Frustration und verlorenem Lebensinhalt von der nächsten Brücke springen, aber man hätte so manchen .."Gähn"... weniger.
Außerdem würde ich mir ein Forum wünschen, in dem positive, sowie kritische WoW Äusserungen gleichbehandelt werden, aber da ist wohl Weltfrieden+Vollbeschäftigung+keinen Hunger in Afrika realistischer umsetzbar.


----------



## Dabow (17. August 2009)

Nimby schrieb:


> ich erwarte,das unsinniges gesperrt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig !

Wenn ein Thread nunmal unsinnig ist, dann schreibt man das eben !


----------



## Synus (17. August 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ein Forum ohne Postcounter wünschen.



Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht...aber der Counter hat auch eine sinnvolle Seite. So würden ohne Counter wahrscheinlich viel weniger auf ein Thema/eine Frage Antworten, weil es für sie keinen Nutzen bringt. Jetzt denkt man sich vielleicht...hmm warum soll mir sone Zahl was nützen?...ist halt die menschliche Psychologie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donfrax (17. August 2009)

ey nasferon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diese ganzen flames und so weiter sind beschissen aber das sind eig immer leute die nix können und vergessen haben das se genauso mal unwissend waren wie manch einer heute


----------



## 11Raiden (17. August 2009)

Lobiño schrieb:


> Du stellst rhetorische Fragen. Deine Fragen sind also eigentlisch schon klar.


Damit wollte ich zum Audruck brigen, dass wenn man sagt das Thema gibt es schon x-mal, das kein Stück weiterhilft.
Dann besser Thread verhungern lassen, als ihn mit negativen Berkungen zu füttern.
Meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grushdak schrieb:


> ... 1. Nicht einfach drauflos posten, sondern sich erstmal umsehen ...
> 2. Das hängt mit dem 1. Punkt zusammen.
> Ich würde an Buffeds Stelle mal die Standarteinstellung für die Suchfunktion ändern. So wie sie momentan eingestellt ist, kann man ja nur schwer bishin gar nichts finden. Sie müsste mal so eingestellt sein, daß in Topic-Titel gesucht wird - nicht im gesamten Text
> 3. Etwas mehr Bedacht, wie man einen Post verfasst (Schreibweise, Leserlichkeit, Wortwahl)
> ...


Genauso!
Ich könnt es nicht besser schreiben!
Danke!
/verbeugt sich


HærDalis schrieb:


> ...die ganzen sinnbefreiten themen von div. merkwuerdigen usern
> sind ja schon anstrengend, wenn jedoch dann auch noch die
> "halbe" comm. meint diese fuettern zu muessen dann ist dies doch
> erbaerml....
> ...


Das sehe ich auch so.
Toll! Es gibt  ähnliche denkende Wesen. 
Danke Gott/Universum/Mohammed/Vishnu/goldene Himbeere! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ggf. beliebige Glaubensgemeinschaft hier einfügen) ^^



Fusssi schrieb:


> B2t; Was ist gegen Wortgewalt einzuwenden? Besser als geflame und Besserwisserei!


Das wollte ich mit dem Zusatz Gewalt ausdrücken, natürlich kenne ich auch die tatsächliche Bedeutung, aber ich dachte das war klar, wenn man zwischen den Zeilen liest. ^^



Paradoxytas schrieb:


> Naja, in dem Wort Wortgewalt steckt das Wort Gewalt^^ also von dem her sollte und kann man schon was dagegen haben als gewaltfreier Wortjongleur^^


Er hat es gecheckt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Cyl schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ein Forum ohne Postcounter wünschen. Dann würden zwar einige Ohren..ähh.. Postsammler aus Frustration und verlorenem Lebensinhalt von der nächsten Brücke springen, aber man hätte so manchen .."Gähn"... weniger.
> Außerdem würde ich mir ein Forum wünschen, in dem positive, sowie kritische WoW Äusserungen gleichbehandelt werden, aber da ist wohl Weltfrieden+Vollbeschäftigung+keinen Hunger in Afrika realistischer umsetzbar.


Das mit dem Postcounter halte ich grundsätzlich für eine gute Idee, weil Deine Begründung treffend ist.
Mit dem Hinweis unter dem Avatar (z.B. fortgeschrittener User) sieht man ja, wie erfahren der User ist, wenn er postet Links einstellt o.ä. ^^



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> zum Thema IP-Ban:
> Dynamische IP's zu sperren ist total schwachsinnig. Dann loggt derjenige sich aus, wieder ein und schon hat er ne neue IP. Ein anderer, welcher unschuldig ist, bekommt dann seine IP und kann hier nix mehr machen.
> Bei statischen IP's kann man schon sperren, doch wer hat denn privat eine statische IP?


Ok, IP-BAnn geht wohl nicht, aber (3 Tage?) Sperre des Avatars schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dabow schrieb:


> richtig !
> Wenn ein Thread nunmal unsinnig ist, dann schreibt man das eben !


Oder man meldet es und ein Mod schließt ggf. den Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Donfrax schrieb:


> diese ganzen flames und so weiter sind beschissen aber das sind eig immer leute die nix können und vergessen haben das se genauso mal unwissend waren wie manch einer heute


Genau!
Es gibt auch Neueinsteiger.
Welches Denken helfen kann:
Jeder Mensch egal was er tut, denkt oder fühlt gibt sein Bestes, zu dem er zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt in der Lage war.
Babys konnten auch noch nicht eine Parkuhr vollquasseln..zumindstens nicht verständlich, wobei..ich spreche gar kein Parkuhrianisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. August 2009)

Was erwarte ich mir von einem Forum?
Also..

1) Ausschließlich interessante, informative Themen, lustig aufbereitet
2) Mitglieder die eloquent, belesen, hilfsbereit und freundlich sind
3) Mods die vorher als Stewardessen und/oder Models gearbeitet haben und Bilder von sich posten
4) das jeder meiner Post/Threads mit langanhaltendem Beifall aufgenommen wird und sich jeweils spontan Fanclubs bilden
5) das jeder der wayne oder vote for close schreibt einen Stromschlag bekommt.
6) erwähnte ich das mit den Mods und den Bilden schon ?

Wenn das aber alles nicht gehen sollte, nehm ich das Forum auch so wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (17. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1) Ausschließlich interessante, informative Themen, lustig aufbereitet
> 2) Mitglieder die eloquent, belesen, hilfsbereit und freundlich sind
> 3) Mods die vorher als Stewardessen und/oder Models gearbeitet haben und Bilder von sich posten
> 4) das jeder meiner Post/Threads mit langanhaltendem Beifall aufgenommen wird und sich jeweils spontan Fanclubs bilden
> ...


Ohrensammler kann es mal wieder am besten auf das wesentliche zusammenfassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1+2: unterschreibe ich Dir
3+4: können wir gerne drüber reden 
5: würde ich unterstützen ^^
6: bringt mich zum lächeln


----------



## Mäuserich (17. August 2009)

Fänd es schön wenn Themen die nun wirklich ständig wieder neu eröffnet werden und unnötig sind nicht einfach nur geschlossen, sondern gelöscht werde. Typisches Beispiel hierfür sind die "mit welcher Skillung soll ich leveln" Threads in den Klassen-Foren die durch einfaches Sticky lesen sich erledigt hätten.

Abschaffung des Postcounts. "Don't feed the Troll" kennen wir alle, aber weil man in solchen Threads seinen Postcount so schön erhöhen kann wird trotzdem nochmal eben "vote 4 close" oder "lol, scheiss thread" gepostet und der Thread so lange auf Seite 1 gehalten.

Strafen / Banns für Forumsweit bekannte Dauerflamer.


----------



## Schokrän (17. August 2009)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Belege das wir unzufrieden mit dem Forum sind. Belege das nicht die Threads nerven und deren Ersteller, sondern das Forum. Ich bin mit dem Forum durchaus zufrieden, denke mir jedoch das einige Themenersteller das Gedaechtnis einer Fruchtfliege haben. Von denjenigen welcher sich hier erst zu Wort melden wenn ihr Account von den ach so boesen Account-Haeckern ihrem Zugriff per Account-Napping entzogen wurden mal ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Zu Punkt b: Du verlangst du viel und wird definitiv nicht gelebt. Nicht bei so vielen Lesern. Darueber hinaus... schau dir einmal den Rest des Buffed-Forums an, jenes welches nicht WoW zum Thema hat.



Falls Sie teilweise sich damit auf meinen Thread beziehen möchten, den ich neulich erstellt habe, möchte ich mich doch nochmal gerne dafür entschuldigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es tut mir leid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es war doch reichlich spät, die Müdigkeit machte sich auch breit und Panik trat aus. Es war doch mein erster Hacker... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

